# Cattleya Loddiaca - Help!



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 29, 2008)

Cattleya Loddiaca (C. aurantiaca x C. loddigesii)

I bought this about three months ago from Paramount.

Here's the whole plant:






And here's the problem:





The leaves with the problem emerged after I brought the orchid home; there is no sign of the brown spots anywhere else on the plant. I don't have any other orchids in my collection with these brown spots.

I was planning to remove the new growth that has the brown spots because they look very nasty to me, but thought I'd post this first to see if anyone else has a better idea? Thanks in advance.


----------



## neo-guy (Dec 29, 2008)

could be response to cold damage. Was it exposed to cold at all? I would wait before removing the new growth. See if the spots continue to spread. 
Peter T.


----------



## Paul (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,
It seems to be Cercospora (fungal attack). The plant needs to be treated with a fungicide (either a spray or a soak)


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2008)

Use a knife or something sharp & cut open the infected parts then use a fungicide. Opening up the area and exposing it to air willhelp stop the fungal spread.


----------



## arcticshaun (Dec 30, 2008)

I see (saw) this in my grow area as well, on several different types of orchids. I've improved my lighting a bit and I've become more neglectful in my watering practices (also increased air movement). My Bulbophyllum lobbii has this spotting on almost every growth but it lessened with changes to my growing conditions (although I probably just have it too cool). 

Shaun


----------

